# Crs dies after molting



## Summo (Sep 5, 2012)

I had couple crystal red shrimps die right after molting,after molting they looks tired, what I mean is that they dont have the energy to turn back or move, they just lay on the gravel, struggle alittle then passed away. What should I do to help them and keep them alive after molting?


----------



## rostick555 (Jun 14, 2012)

What are your water params? How long have you had crs? Have you had any unusual weather lately like a heat wave?


----------



## Summo (Sep 5, 2012)

8ppm ammonium
0 nitrites
10nitrates
74-76 Temp.

Not sure about kh and gh, does it matter for the shrimp?

Is it because lack of nutrient in the water for the shrimps? is it not like they don't molt regularly, just they don't make it after molting, they turns weak?


----------



## Aquat (Feb 1, 2012)

Probably from ammonia, ammonia should be at 0!! Kh does matter, since different species likes a different hardness in the water.


----------



## Summo (Sep 5, 2012)

Could it be lack of calcium, or nutrient?


----------



## rostick555 (Jun 14, 2012)

Yes def from ammonia should be at 0 as mentioned. As far as KH everyone says that it does matter for CRS shrimp but mine are at 11-12 KH and thriving but do a 50% water change for them and that should help get your params in order. How often do you do your water changes?


----------



## superflame (Apr 24, 2012)

Ammonia is probably the cause to it.


----------



## Summo (Sep 5, 2012)

I hope it is the ammonia cause them to die right after mothing but not other reasons.


----------



## Summo (Sep 5, 2012)

What do you guys add for raising the gh? I heard crush coral, but it wasnt recommend. Any suggestion?


----------



## xenxes (Aug 1, 2012)

Ammonia should be 0, it adds stress. What is your GH? You need to test it before just adding additives. GH should be about 4-6 for CRS.


----------



## Summo (Sep 5, 2012)

How you increase gh?


----------



## bryanmc1988 (Apr 4, 2012)

alot of new hobbist think they can keep any shrimps... but some are really key to good pure r/o water.... CRS is one of them... i say go out and spend 1-10$ on R/o water its 1$ per 5 gallons of water... not to pricey rather then your $5+ shrimps dying in my book.... go to a glacer vending machine thats where i get the best R/O water Ph 6.5 and everything else is great...


----------



## Summo (Sep 5, 2012)

So you use R/O water for every wc?


----------



## bryanmc1988 (Apr 4, 2012)

i used R/o water for all my shrimps and they love it... its clean and soft water go use the glacer vending machine... no need to test water it will be 6.5 every where u go its ca certify


----------



## ObiQuiet (Oct 9, 2009)

But don't shrimp need some hardness to the water? R/O water has no hardness at all.

http://www.fishlore.com/aquariummagazine/sept09/red-cherry-shrimp.htm


----------



## bryanmc1988 (Apr 4, 2012)

some do some dont... i believe neo's do but i have my neos in soft water between 6.5-6.8 and they seem to love it.... i have my neos with my OEBT and they seem to enjoy the tank and water.... correct me if i'm wrong but they seem to be breeding and doing fine...


----------

